# Mail sur Mac - CCI Automatique pour un seul compte



## faksprod (13 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'utilise le logiciel "Mail" sous Snow Leopard et je souhaiterais, pour un de mes comptes mail, me réexpédier automatiquement les messages envoyés grâce au champ CCI.
Il est possible d'activer cette option depuis "Mail>préférences>Rédaction>Automatiquement m'ajouter en>CCI".

Seulement, mon problème est que je souhaiterais le faire pour un seul de mes comptes mails. Et là, cela s'applique à tous les comptes... 

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée, une solution à ce problème? 

Merci par avance et bonne journée!


----------



## Nyrvan (13 Juillet 2011)

Je crains que cela ne soit pas possible sans l'ajout d'un plug-in. Malheureusement, je ne connais pas de plug-in pour Mail permettant cela.

PS: J'avoue que cela m'intéresserait aussi si quelqu'un avait une solution.


*Note du modo :* moi, ce que je souhaiterais, c'est qu'avant d'ouvrir un sujet dans "Applications", où il n'a rien à faire, vous preniez le temps de lire cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" placée en tête du forum 

Hélas, j'ai peu d'espoir d'être satisfait sur ce point :mouais:

On déménage.


----------



## faksprod (13 Juillet 2011)

C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait...

J'ai tenté de bidouiller une règle (Mail>préférences>Règles) pour palier ce problème. Type de règle :

*Tous les messages dont l'expéditeur est "moncompte@domaine.fr"
Doivent être renvoyé à "moncompte@domaine.fr"*

J'étais satisfait du résultat jusqu'à ce que je m'aperçoive que je venais de créer un belle boucle qui me renvoyait sans cesse le même mail...

Si quelqu'un à une autre solution ou même un début de piste, je suis preneur!
Merci par avance.


----------



## Nyrvan (13 Juillet 2011)

faksprod a dit:


> J'étais satisfait du résultat jusqu'à ce que je m'aperçoive que je venais de créer un belle boucle qui me renvoyait sans cesse le même mail...



J'adore :love:


----------



## faksprod (13 Juillet 2011)

Nyrvan a dit:


> *Note du modo :* moi, ce que je souhaiterais, c'est qu'avant d'ouvrir un sujet dans "Applications", où il n'a rien à faire, vous preniez le temps de lire cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" placée en tête du forum
> 
> Hélas, j'ai peu d'espoir d'être satisfait sur ce point :mouais:
> 
> On déménage.



@Monsieur le Modo

Désolé de ne pas avoir posté au bon endroit et merci d'avoir déplacé le message. Je n'avais pas vu l'annonce "à lire avant de poster" en haut de page...


----------

